# Помогите выбрать



## krainalelek (12 Сен 2013)

Какая модель лучше: Delicia Carmen IV или Aida III?
Обе модели как на фото ниже:











Еще интересует какие модели Delicia Carmen IV (год выпуска) изготавливались с ломаной декой и по каким внешним признакам это можно определить (не снимая клапанной крышки).
Ниже на фото один аккордеон с ломаной декой. Внешне никаких отличий (кроме белых наклеек на басовых регистровых клавишах).










И последнее. Если сранивать две верхние модели с аккордеоном Royal Standard Montana, то какой по классу будет выше.


----------

